# Tucker is gone.



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so very sorry for you. Tucker was a beauty and such a fighter.

Many hugs to you during this sad time. I was so hoping he wuld continue to do well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

I am so very, very, sorry about Tucker!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh, I'm so sorry. Rest in peace Tucker.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I am so sorry, Peace Be With You.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh Man.........RIP Tucker.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. (((HUGS))) and prayers for you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear Tucker is gone, my thoughts are with you during this sad time.

He was such a beautiful boy. 

Godspeed sweet Tucker.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am sorry,for your loss.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Tucker. He was a gorgeous boy.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Godspeed sweet boy, my Hunter and Trapper will be there to greet you.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

So sorry... So sorry...


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

very sorry to hear about Tucker

Rest In Peace Tucker


----------



## Odette3 (Apr 13, 2012)

Very sorry to hear about Tucker. RIP Tucker.


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Godspeed Tucker and many prayers for you and your family. May Tucker run fast at the bridge and wait patiently for you.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so VERY sorry for the loss of beautiful Tucker. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

So sorry to hear that Tucker has passed on. 

Our condolences to your family. RIP Tucker!

SJ


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of sweet Tucker. He was brave and fought very hard.
Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet Tucker.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. I know your heart is breaking now. It would be so much easier if we didn't love them so much, but it is impossible not to isn't it. and when you love them, breed or mix doens't matter, it is just has hard on your heart.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

My heart aches along side yours at this sad point in your life.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

RIP Sweet Tucker


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. After reading the news about Tucker a little while ago, I read your other threads from diagnosis until now. 

I hope you'll find some comfort in the fact your sacrifice and care enabled him to live and relish life and be loved these past 20 months. 

God bless you. We'll keep your family in our thoughts and prayers. Heaven has one more angel at the Bridge.


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

*Thank you and pics from March 2012*

Thank you all for your kindness! Tucker fought the lymphoma for 21 months and he had great quality of life all but the last day and a half. He was good on Saturday. Sunday I knew he wasn't feeling well and we tried to get some Bufferin from the pharmacy but it has been discontinued. Fortunately, one of the vets from our clinic was there mowing the lawn. I stopped to tell him the problem and he opened the clinic and gave me pain meds for Tucker. We gave him two doses of pain meds 8 hours apart. We were also feeding him gatorade through a syringe. An excellent suggestion from here! He was still eating yogurt but nothing else. He was asleep on the couch when we went to bed and our bedroom door was open so we could hear if he stirred. 

When I got up Monday (holiday in Canada) morning he wasn't on the couch. He had moved to his futon in the rec room without us hearing him. He was so still I wasn't sure he was breathing. My husband checked him and he started to come around. I started talking to him and he woke up and went out for a pee. I had called one of our vet techs and left a message, trying to reach our vet, Dr. Angie Runnalls. I sat on the couch with him for most of the morning. He cried a little when he started to move and I began calling others from our clinic. I reached Jen, another tech, and she got Angie to call me back in less than 5 minutes. She said she would meet us at the clinic in 15 minutes. I had wanted Tucker to pass at home, which Dr. Runnalls was okay with, but she didn't know if she could get someone else to accompany her, given it was a holiday. 

It worked out better at the clinic because there was only Dr. Runnalls, my husband and myself. It was quieter than it would have been at home. I sat on the floor with Tucker in my arms, laying on his blanket. When we were ready we said good bye and told him to play with Quincy (our first Springer) at the Bridge. It was very peaceful and I was grateful for every moment we had with him. I said I would not make him suffer and I think I did my best to accomplish that goal. I know in my heart that he is pain-free and playing. He was and still is my heart dog. :--heart:

I wasn't sure if I should post this in the Rainbow Bridge section so thank you for reading it here. I'm going to try to post some pictures we had taken in March. I hope you enjoy them. 
























*P.S.* For those of you battling cancer or any serious illness, I can't express how important it is to have a vet and clinic you trust. Tucker would not have made it as long as he did without Dr. Angie Runnalls and the rest of the staff at the clinic. Also, research as much as you can. This site and the people on it have been an absolute blessing!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a beautiful boy. I have a thing for those black and white springer boys. I'm so very sorry that he had to leave; my heart is breaking for you all. You were so strong to take on his pain so he could be free of it. Bless you and Godspeed sweet Tucker.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry it was Tucker's time to go, but glad he went peacefully.

The Rainbow bridge section is for all of our pets so you can post there if you want to. I plan to add Tucker to the GRF bridge thread since he has been a GRF member for so long even if not a Golden.

Hugs to you. I know how much you miss your sweet boy.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of beautiful Tucker, he will always live on in your memories and heart


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of Tucker. He was very brave boy, fought very hard, loved by his family. I hope he is heavenly happy and healthy, playing with his new friends at the Bridge.


----------



## Dubuque dog trainer (Mar 9, 2012)

Micki's Mum said:


> :--sad:He passed yesterday, Monday, May 21st. I'll post more in the Rainbow bridge section in a couple of days. Thank you to all of those who said prayers, sent good wishes, and kept us in your thoughts.
> 
> P.S. Tucker is the Springer in the picture.


So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Game Boy (Mar 21, 2011)

My heart goes out to you now. He was a beautiful boy!


----------

